
Ask HN: How do you enforce coding best practices? - jacobevelyn
Over the course of my career as a software engineer I&#x27;ve become a bigger and bigger proponent of using automated tooling—linters, static security scanners, tools that check database migrations for safety, etc.—in our CI system to enforce best practices and reduce risk.<p>But I&#x27;m wondering whether these solutions amount to a &quot;local maximum.&quot; Is running a handful of checks in CI (and maybe in git commit hooks as well) the best we can do, or are their other approaches that you&#x27;ve used successfully? What do FAAMNG do?
======
mortivore
Code reviews during a pull request with a team that cares about quality.

------
smt88
Stricter languages has been crucial for me. Static analysis and linting have
limitations that compilers don't.

